# What size scope for 3d and why?



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

buckwild13 said:


> I am thinking about going to a larger scope for 3d. Right now i am using a 1 3/8 inch scope with a 4x lens on a 9 inch extension. I am wondering what are the advantages of going to a 6 inch extension and using a 1 3/4 inch scope for 3d? What will i gain? What will i loose?


I switched to 1 5/8" Eyes just aint what they use to be. Makes me use a larger peep. 

I do think my groups were tighter with 1 3/8" for years. Smaller peep is the reason for this.

Just my thoughts.
DB


----------



## jimmybassin (Apr 8, 2006)

i use a 1 5/8" to 1 3/4" for 3d it helps in low light or when the target is hard to see, you can see more of the target so its easier you judge where you are on the target after you drawn back on it


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

Smaller scope and longer extension are simply more accurate;if you can hold steady,that is.As mentioned earlier,this also equates to a smaller peep which is the real accuracy component.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

D.Short said:


> Smaller scope and longer extension are simply more accurate;if you can hold steady,that is.As mentioned earlier,this also equates to a smaller peep which is the real accuracy component.


So true. Many of the top CBE scope shooters demanded that CBE make a 1 3/8" scope housing for this reason
DB


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

If the peep fits the scope housing and "brackets" well (and the shooter manages this as part of the shot routine) then the larger housings are no less accurate. (IMO) 

I shoot a 3/32 peep with my 1 5/8" housings and a 1/16" peep with my 1 3/8" housings at the same sight radius. 

For me, and I believe sights/scopes/lenses/clarifiers to be 100% unique to the shooter, the advantage to the smaller housing shows up shooting dots where I don't need great lighting or field of view and the smaller peep serves to clear up the aiming point better after installing a clarifier.

In the big housing I get to the point where I need a clarifier sooner (4x with small housing, 3x with big housing), then I have to light my pin when I'm running a clarifier. If I don't, I lose it. Without the clarifier, I can run the same peep size and a lower power lens and the pin clarity is fine without light.

All that probably only makes sense to me!


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

I like a bigger scope and peep for everything I shoot 3d and indoor spots. Seems to get me on target faster due to the larger field of view. I shoot better when I'm aggressive and get into my shot sequence faster. To each their own though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

i am going to stay with a 1 3/8 in scope but try a 6 in extension and if i dont like it im going to go back to a 9 in extension


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

If you already have a 9 in. extension,then why do you need a 6 in. Just slide it back to 6 in. or am I missing something here.


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

getting a new sight


----------

